# MERRY CHRISTMAS



## jen56 (Dec 26, 2006)

WISHING YOU A VERY MERRY CHRISTMAS


----------



## jeffce (Feb 9, 2011)

Merry Christmas everyone!! :smile:


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Merry Christmas!! It should already be where you're at......we have a ways to go and still making last minute preparations. Gonna be a hectic day.....


----------



## jen56 (Dec 26, 2006)

Here in South Australia it is 1.02am so yes early Christmas Morning...:smile:


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

_To Each and Everyone of You._


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Merry Christmas to all of the TSF Members, Staff and lurkers !

Hope everyone has a lovely day


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Make it a good 'un folks


----------



## sarla (May 14, 2010)

Merry Christmas everyone


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Merry Chirstmas to all here! :smile:


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

As we say round our parts. Happy crimbo!


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Merry Christmas to all


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Jen56 and all merry christmas and a happy new year let the festivities begin y'all...:dance::thumb:


----------



## SteveThePirate (Jan 12, 2012)

Woot Merry Christmas Guys! Half an hour to go here, i'm chillin with some lager whilst the missus wraps up all the presents :grin:


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Got the feet up myself mate and having several drinks now and enjoying myself.:grin::thumb:


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Mele Kalikimaka


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Hmmm...y'all c rick what goin gon there...:wink:


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

SteveThePirate said:


> Woot Merry Christmas Guys! Half an hour to go here, i'm chillin with some lager whilst the missus wraps up all the presents :grin:


Aye, save one for me....Merry Christmas!! We're 2 1/2 hours in and it be time for this elf to go to bed.....shoulda nae put the Christmas project off til Christmas Eve.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

A Belated Merry Christmas to everyone who celebrates it and a Happy Holiday season to everyone.

May everyone find happiness through the new year!


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

Another belated Happy Christmas to Jen, Dave and everyone at TSF and all the very best for the new year.


----------



## TheReaperOfHope (Dec 12, 2010)

Merry christmas everyone!


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

It was a nice one.....got some useful items. 

Kitchen duty wasn't too bad.....I get to do the cookin'. Even made home-made rolls that didn't last long.....6 dozen and they were gone the next day.


----------

